# Awesome TED talk that could help SA!



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.ted.com/talks/amy_cuddy_your_body_language_shapes_who_you_are.html


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

This is truly awesome. I recall reading the book "Molecules of Emotion" by Candace Pert. She is the person who discover the opioid receptor BTW. In her book she discusses various peptide hormones and neuro-modulators and how the nervous system interacts with the immune system through these. According to her there are points on the spine where peptides are released that correlate to the Chakras in Yogic philosophy. Perhaps through certain exercises one can influence the balance of the peptides and ultimately all the chemical systems of the body.

Interesting...


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

The power poses in this video bear a striking resemblance to some of the postures in Iron Shirt Qigong.

Interesting...


----------



## owlyjr (May 17, 2012)

Fascinating stuff - thanks for sharing! I'm a huncher so it will interesting to try this...


----------



## owlyjr (May 17, 2012)

*this definitely works for me*

I have found that the info in this video really helps me and I recommend any of you out there try it.

To add to the stuff in the video, I ride my bicycle to work every morning and even at traffic lights, instead of hunching over forward, I sit up on the seat, put my hands on my hips and stare confidently ahead of me - it really does improve my sense of confidence.
Also, if I'm walking in the street and I tip my chin ever so slightly upwards into the air, kinda like I'm snooty and looking down on people, this also has a similar effect. 

This is not gonna end your SA, but it's definitely another useful technique to add to your arsenal!


----------



## Chirp (May 27, 2012)

owlyjr said:


> To add to the stuff in the video, I ride my bicycle to work every morning and even at traffic lights, instead of hunching over forward, I sit up on the seat, put my hands on my hips and stare confidently ahead of me - it really does improve my sense of confidence.


I hope you know that every single driver on the same road as you thinks you're a terrible person and probably hates you.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Chirp said:


> I hope you know that every single driver on the same road as you thinks you're a terrible person and probably hates you.


damn.... that was pretty harsh...


----------



## Chirp (May 27, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> damn.... that was pretty harsh...


But it's true.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Chirp said:


> But it's true.


i dont know why people hate the cyclist that use the cross walk or the bike lanes... i only hate the ones that ride in the street and use the lanes like they are in a car and hide in ur blind spots and stuff


----------



## owlyjr (May 17, 2012)

Chirp said:


> I hope you know that every single driver on the same road as you thinks you're a terrible person and probably hates you.


Why would u say such a thing on an SA forum? You're making me paranoid here 

But I live in Japan - half the people here ride a bike to work so I'm by no means alone. And every road has a special bicycle lane so I'm not in the way of drivers. Take that you polluting-*** ho! :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

owlyjr said:


> Why would u say such a thing on an SA forum? You're making me paranoid here
> 
> But I live in Japan - half the people here ride a bike to work so I'm by no means alone. And every road has a special bicycle lane so I'm not in the way of drivers. Take that you polluting-*** ho! :yes


If you are following the rules where you're from and not cycling dangerously I don't see why anyone would hate you. If they do, they have no reason to and aren't worth thinking about.

Well done for cycling, it's good exercise and having lived next to a main road all my life (except when I was at uni) I can safely say that having so many cars around is just ugly and ruins the atmosphere of a place. there's nothing worse than an angry self entitled driver either who thinks they ultimately have control over everything just because they're in a car...


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, great video. I love TED stuff. Here's another really good video on there that is Depression & Anxiety related, it makes so much sense to me.

http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice.html


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

lol, Teds not quite what it used to be


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Interesting video. This concept that your physical body can affect your brain has been about for a long time... Darwin knew it even: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facial_feedback_hypothesis


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow. I never truly looked into how your body language can change your mindset internally aside from changing what you portray on the outside for people to see.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Great video, thanks. I've known about this kind of positive feedback loop for quite some time and have even given the same advice to my anxious friends. It's nice to be reminded of this.


----------

